# Ahhh, Martin Archery and an ILF riser? Been a long time since we've heard that.



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I know Martin isn't one of those companies we equate with Olympic archery but it seems they've taken a small step in that direction take a look at their latest offering... They don't have a whole lot of detail on the mechanics of the bow on their website but it looks like a decent mid-ranged riser. If I were to guess they are angling for the barebow\hunting crowd with the hope that they'll sell a few to the Olympic shooter crowd but I don't blame them that's how I would have suggested they try to break into the market. At 399.00 for the riser and limbs it's a reasonable price too. At that price I may buy one just to mess around with it.

http://www.martinarchery.com/bows/eye-25/


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder if they're making their own limbs or just re-branding someone else's? Interesting find. I always thought the Martin Aurora was a nice looking riser. If only they'd make something not graphite weave textured or snakeskin scale textured, but as you said, they are going for a particular market. Edit: I guess the risers do come in red as well, according to the catalog.

There's the Saber Pro and Jaguar Pro too, also described as ILF. 

-Kent W.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice find.

Hmm notice the low BH recommendation...


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Interesting.. The web page says ILF however close inspection of the pictures shows a bolt on limb (no limb bolt slot) wonder if the picture is of a pre-production bow or if maybe it uses a bolt on limb and the dimensions are such that an ILF limb would fit as a "bolt on"


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

williamskg6 said:


> I wonder if they're making their own limbs or just re-branding someone else's? Interesting find. I always thought the Martin Aurora was a nice looking riser. If only they'd make something not graphite weave textured or snakeskin scale textured, but as you said, they are going for a particular market. Edit: I guess the risers do come in red as well, according to the catalog.
> 
> There's the Saber Pro and Jaguar Pro too, also described as ILF.
> 
> -Kent W.


Hey Kent
I heard a few rumors that they were looking for an anodizer that they could work with so they could offer anodized finishes. Looks like they have conspicuously left out the available color options. I expect initially it will be available in the standard colors the compounds are also offered in: Red, White, Blue, Carbon and 2 camo colors...

I actually have one of those old Aurora risers. I don't like the limb adjustment on the Aurora but the 25 Eye looks like it has something that may be a bit more mainstream. 

They have the Damon Howatt folks who are making limbs so I suppose they could be making their own limbs but frankly that would surprise me. I expect that Samick or someone like that is making the limbs for them. The vast majority of compound manufactures get their limb and limb materials through Gordon Glass so re-branding is pretty common. So I expect that's what they are doing with the Martin ILF limbs as well.



dchan said:


> Interesting.. The web page says ILF however close inspection of the pictures shows a bolt on limb (no limb bolt slot) wonder if the picture is of a pre-production bow or if maybe it uses a bolt on limb and the dimensions are such that an ILF limb would fit as a "bolt on"


Good catch I wonder too... We have a local Martin and Hoyt dealer here in Seattle I'm going to call him and see if they have any of these on order yet. They have a pretty large JOAD program so I expect they'll want to have a few on the shelf to offer an alternative to the Hoyt's. If and when they have one to look at I'll let you guys know.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

dchan said:


> Interesting.. The web page says ILF however close inspection of the pictures shows a bolt on limb (no limb bolt slot) wonder if the picture is of a pre-production bow or if maybe it uses a bolt on limb and the dimensions are such that an ILF limb would fit as a "bolt on"


I was wondering the same thing. Those are clearly not ILF limbs and what is that dovetail fitting into? Looks like they tried to copy the Formula Excel to me, and put it into a bolt-on takedown bow.

Hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Went to their forums and a message: "This site is closed indefinitely"


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

c365 said:


> Went to their forums and a message: "This site is closed indefinitely"


Ya they had some problems with one of their moderators went crazy and started deleting long time contributors and messing with the forum DB so they closed it. 
There is a Martin forum in the section called manufacturers specific forums here on AT.

I talked with the local Martin dealer and just as the website mentioned the 25Eye is not likely to be available until around x-mas or the 1st of the year. :crybaby2:


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> There is a Martin forum in the section called manufacturers specific forums here on AT.


Thanks b0w_bender I forgot about that.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

If you look close at all the take down bows. The limbs are exactly the same. I think the limbs are photo shopped in. Or it is a pretty good drawing, not a picture of the actual bow.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

At least one of the descriptions says the limbs are made in Italy.



> maybe it uses a bolt on limb and the dimensions are such that an ILF limb would fit as a "bolt on"


That's what they look like to me. 

The prices on some of the wooden risers/bows are very competitive, I just hope they're good bows. The wood / tree names seem odd though - cypress would not make a good bow wood!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I think I was the first guy to shoot the Aurora on the tournament circuit who was not part of the project (ED Eliason and Mike Gerard). I really liked it. the grip was perfect, the balance good and the limbs were very smooth if a bit smooth. Before the Aurora, Martin had that funky rig that had like dials on the limb bolts. I cannot recall the name-it died quickly around 98 IIRC. The Aurora project did not get much support-sadly


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

should have said the limbs were a bit slow compared to the Earl Hoyt Sky Jack limbs that I compared the Martins too


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

We recently picked up Martin this year after not selling them for sometime.
This ILF bow has peaked our interest as well. I have a couple on order. At that price I think they will fill the niche in our JOAD program as well.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> This ILF bow has peaked our interest as well. I have a couple on order. At that price I think they will fill the niche in our JOAD program as well.


Did Martin give you any indication when they would be available?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

No not really any specific date. Would love to get in time for Christmas shopping. But likely early Jan.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I wonder if those are based on the Old TQ brand of recurve bows out of Texas


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I wish they had some more specifics on the mechanical bits. Not sure how anyone would make a buying decision based on what they have written either in the catalog or on the website. I also looked for a manual and they don't have one of those yet either. I wonder if they have even worked out the ILF mechanism yet? 

Well my dealer said they ordered a couple so I'm hoping I can see one before they sell them.


----------

